# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Alternatives à la collerette plastique rigide

## shrek

Bonjour
qui a déjà pu tester une alternative à la fameuse parabole plastique avec laquelle les chiens se cognent partout ?

j'ai déjà vu dans des emission des model en 'mousse' ? ou des espèce de boudins qui agissent comme une minèvre (du coup le chien peu plus se lecher ..)

Donc, sui connait contrètement? acheté où ? vous recommandez ?

merci

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'en ai vu sur le net qui sont gonflables

----------


## lilyssie

Gonflables faut pas avoir d'autres chiens  ::

----------


## Gretel

ou pas un genre brutus comme ma lab, 1er virage près du mur collier - lune explosé !
Il y a un système qui rigidifie toute la colonne vertébrale, de l'avis de mon veto c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux !

----------


## sammy33

A quel endroit sur le chien se situe l' endroit - traité ou opéré-   à tenir hors de portée du museau ou des pattes?

----------


## D-elphine

je n'ai jamais testé mais tu as des collier lune sur polytrans
j'avais vu la barre rigide qui tient toute la colonne dont parle Gretel, ça me semble quand même un peu barbare (en fonction de pourquoi on met ce type de chose au chien) mais c'est une impression car je connais pas

après dans la mesure du possible je n'ai jamais mis les collerettes à mes chiens, sauf à une petite qui avait opérée à son il, comme dit sammy33 ça dépend de l' endroit

- - - Mise à jour - - -

les barres y en  aussi sur polytrans je viens d'aller voir

----------


## Salemo

Dans mon enfance , mes parents avaient mis un carton bien rigide autour le cou de notre teckel , il ne pouvait plus tourner la tête mais il voyait bien , il ne se cognait pas , il mangeait facilement...c'était l'idéal même si il n'avait pas l'air très malin avec...je précise que c'était après s'être fait recoudre l'arrière train déchiré par un autre chien ...par contre , cela ne marche pas pour protéger un œil malade , à mon avis....

----------


## surmulot

Il se cogne partout le premier jour mais en principe il s'habitue tres vite et evite les obstacles. C'est ce que j'ai constate sur les chiens que j'ai eus.. Je la laissais la nuit pour eviter qu'ils n'arrachent leurs fils. Ils trouvaient aussi des positions pour dormir avec, c'est mieux qu'une blessure urgente sans collerette.. Je la retirais pour la gamelle et la remettais.

----------


## Noemie-

Tout dépend de l'endroit que le chien ne peut pas toucher ! Ici on est très body, vêtement pour empêcher de toucher aux plaies. 

Il y a les colliers lunes qui sont pas mal mais il ne faut pas de chien destructeur !!! 

L'autre jour j'ai même une cliente qui a trouvé une espèce de minerve à mettre sur sa chienne, elle l'a beaucoup mieux accepté que la colerette !

----------


## shrek

Donc personne n'a de relle expérience avec autre que la colerette rigide ?
Salemo, je n'arrive pas a imaginer le truc en carton ? a  part la meme chose qu'une colerette mais en carton c'est ca?

Ma FA ne doit pas atteindre la zone capre/metacarpe d'une patte avant. Chien qui ne se laisse pas manipuler. Pour le moment il a un super bandage qui devrait tenir, en suite je verrais. Je viens de trouver cette idée géniale: 


Mais ca semble surtout efficace pour pas que le chien touche ses flanc/ventre/partie genial.. pas sure que ca marche pour les patte. je verrais, j'ai deja acheté les mousses ^^

----------


## shrek

sisi il a un bandage pour le moment, mais j'avais peur que ca tienne pas longtemps. En faite si ca fait deja 2j que ca tiens ^^ Mais bon faut quand meme une solution pour apres le retrait des fils, là faudra que ca respire et qu'il ne leche pas.
Donc sur le net j'ai trouvé cette idée avec des boudin en mousse d'isolation (ci dessu), y'a des collerette en mousse qui semblent pas mal  mais le mieux me parait les collier lune dont parle* amandiers*  	 (http://i.touslesprix.com/ph_tar/3288...3/30143130.jpg) . C'est le principe de mes boudins en mousse, mais plus large ce qui fait qu'avec ca le chien ne devrait pas pouvoir lecher la patte également. 
Je vais testé le collier maison en mousse et si ca suffit pas je verrais pour acheter un truc...

----------


## Salemo

Le carton est posé comme une minerve ,par contre , effectivement , je ne crois pas que pour protéger une patte avant , cela marche...

----------


## pomku

Ton véto  ne peut pas te prêter un collier-lune ? Le mien m'en a passé un quand un de mes chiens a été opéré des ligaments croisés...

----------


## shrek

Je verrais avec lui s'il en a au moment des retrait de fil ou plus tot si jamais il s'acharne sur le bandage. Je testerais aussi la bidouile des boudins isolateurs vu leur petit prix  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrek

Bon j'ai fait mes boudins comme sur l'exemple précèdant du king charle, on verra si ca tien.

J'ai regardé le prix des collerettes mousse/nylon: ouch, 35à60euro celon les models pour une taille XL! Ouch! je comprend pourquoi c'est dur à trouver, ca doit pas bcp se vendre face aux 5euro de la collerette rigide du véto ^^

----------


## shrek

Pour qui reprendrais le sujet par la suite, petit article sympa.
https://vetandthecity.wordpress.com/...-pour-un-bien/

Et donc au final toutou se retrouve quand meme avec un collerette rigide.. m'en a deja pété une, il se cogne partout, il me salit le fute avec sans arret, mais bon, ca reste efficace et comaparé au collerette qui peuvent couté jusqu'a plus de 100euro (lune taille 6), faut pas abuser.

----------


## Madissone

> Bonjour
> qui a déjà pu tester une alternative à la fameuse parabole plastique avec laquelle les chiens se cognent partout ?
> 
> j'ai déjà vu dans des emission des model en 'mousse' ? ou des espèce de boudins qui agissent comme une minèvre (du coup le chien peu plus se lecher ..)
> 
> Donc, sui connait contrètement? acheté où ? vous recommandez ?
> 
> merci


Mon amie à utiliser une autre alternative elle, c'est une sorte de gilet qui couvre la plaie et réduit le stress du chien, chat ou lapin je crois. Ils ont une page facebook si tu veux aller voir.

https://www.facebook.com/franceMPS/

----------


## shrek

merci de l'info. Mais pour mon cas c'estun bobo a la patte donc ca irait pas.

Finalement j'aurais du m'orienter vers une lune 1er prix (j'avais trouvé pour 30euro en L), car avec la collerette rigide il s'est abimé les doigts de la patte avec le bord de la collerette quand il tentait de se lecher son bobo. Résultat a ce jour la plaie initiale est presque ok, mais les doigts sont plus abimés que la plaie maintenant ... 

edit : a si, ca existe en manchon pour patte ... mais bon avec un chien non coopératif on peux deja pas lui mettre une bande, alors ca.. mais ca reste un produit interressant si c'est assez costo . J'en ai vu nul part avant ton lien, merci!

----------

